# 70 grain Barnes triple shock in .22-250



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a Steyl Mannlicher rifle with the double set trigger and it consistently shoots all bullets from the little 40 grain BT up to 60 grainers into a dime sized hole all day long.
I used to load some Speer 70 grain "semi pointed" bullets and shot many antelope and a few deer with them, practically all clean one shot kills.
I picked up a box of triple shock 70 grainers and have tried a half dozen loads using 4 different powders. I couldn't believe it!
NONE of the loads even hit the paper, and out of 20 carefully loaded and weighed rounds that I shot this morning at the range with two 3 foot white paper squares behind the targets, only THREE even hit the backboard!! Two were strung randomly and were at least 18 inches apart from each other and the third barely clipped the 2 X 4 support for the backboard! I would have shot some at 25 yeards but didn't have a big box with me to support a normal sized target! And looks like I'd need a "supersized" target, even at 10 yards!
So is my rifling too slow to stabilize these big long bullets? Or are the three grooves doing something wierd in my rifle?? Even though it would shoot good hunting accuracy with the Speer semi pointed bullets (around an inch) I couldn't hit a broadside bull elephant every time at 20 paces with this bullet! LOL! In all my years of handloading I've never seen anything like this!
To be sure it wasn't the gun, I shot some of my usual prairie dog bullets 40 and 55 gr. BT's and they shot well under an inch as usual!
I don't know if proof marks on the barrel say what the twist might be. I e'mailed Steyr but haven't hear back yet! 
Anyone out there have any experience with these 70 grain triple shocks??? Looks like a have a partial box for anyone who wants them! LOL


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the Barnes 70gr. TSX, but a quick look at their web site shows they recommend a 1 in 7" to 1 in 8" twist for this bullet. I too have shot the 70gr. Speer Semi Spitzers and due to their design are WAY shorter, and due to the 70gr. Barnes TSX design they are WAY longer.

I have been reading really good things about the 60gr. Nosler Partitions and yes they should work ok with your rifling twist rate I would think.

Larry


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, thanks Larry! After I went down to the reloading bench I found that I did have a box of 60 grain partitions! I think I'll load up some of them! If I find out the twist on my Steyr I'll let you know.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Turns out my Steyr is 1 in 14, a LONG way from the 1 in 7 - 8 that Barnes recommends! Small wonder they shot so poorly! The moral - if all else fails, read the directions! 
I wonder if any of them were tumbling? - hard to tell when only 3 out of about 24 actually hit the backboard!


----------

